# gear???



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I am wondering what do you guys / gals bring to shoots. Do they allow shooting chairs (the ones with arrow tubes), icechests, etc. What about tailgating?:tongue: I'm not one to carry alot of stuff, but I'm sure some things make the event more enjoyable / easier.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I usually don't bring much. I don't like carrying crap around with me. I don't bring a stool/chair but some do...where is field14 :fear: But depending on the course a chair may be wise....although some courses in my area have benches at most targets...otherwise I just sit on logs and stumps if I need to Take5  But I use a quiver even when I take a chair now just because I feel unbalanced without it.

I try to use only equipment that I have 100% faith in not breaking down on me so I don't worry about major problems or repairs. I have been using the same Tuner for about 8 years now Of course stuff happens so I do keep extra blades...serving...allen wrenches...loop rope...nocks.....a lighter....and a spool of end serving in my quiver (plus a couple of other tiny back up things like extra sight marks, etc). If it can't be fixed with what I have my day is over. IMHO there is no need to carry a bow shop with you when you go to shoot....

If I need more then that for a big shoot I will bring another bow as a back up....I am not going to completely set up a bow on the course or practice butts for a local shoot.

As for tailgating...depends on the shoot. Come to the Hill Billy shoot:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Seems like one would need alot of arrows as well. That is alot of shooting.


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Being my first year in Field Archery, I mean outside local 3D's and traveling upwards of 10 hours I will have spare near everything in the vehicle.
I will be tailgating (or camping nearby) I'm not a hotel kinda guy.

On the course, basics. I'm making a list cuz I'm learning to.
So far - Arrows, couple points, nocks, allen wrenches and water.


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Other than the fact that you are shooting spots instead of foam, and lots more arrows, wouldn't it be similar to a 3D shoot as far as what to bring?

Pardon me if that is blasphemy.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Seems like one would need alot of arrows as well. That is alot of shooting.


Well I need a bow and a stab and a sight and scope also.:wink:

But unless a pin gets busted I usually use the same 4 arrows the entire round...but usually no more then 5 or 6.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

AZarcherybandit said:


> Other than the fact that you are shooting spots instead of foam, and lots more arrows, wouldn't it be similar to a 3D shoot as far as what to bring?
> 
> Pardon me if that is blasphemy.


Yep...but you can bring a range finder if you want:wink:


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep...but you can bring a range finder if you want:wink:


Sweet. I'll drill the X every time if I know the yardage. :tongue:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep...but you can bring a range finder if you want:wink:


Cool...you could check their marked yardage with the known tendancies of your own personal range finger. :tongue:


----------



## CWG (Nov 20, 2003)

I cant find the link dangit
Theres a folding aluminum chair, with canvas backing, that has comparments, two slings that you can use it like a back pack, then sit on it. Excellent quality, would hold a ton of stuff, I used it for Sporting clays a shotgun sport similar to 3D, someone stole it, LOL
I'm racking my brain trying to remember the name of the company...


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I made my own w/ a 14 dollar camo hunting chair. It has a cooler built in, and an external pocket, shoulder strap. Then I bought a golf bag tube then slotted the ends, taped them up then taped them to the sides of the chair. Works great! Plus you can set your propod on the top of it while shooting. Gets it out of your butt pocket.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CWG said:


> I cant find the link dangit
> Theres a folding aluminum chair, with canvas backing, that has comparments, two slings that you can use it like a back pack, then sit on it. Excellent quality, would hold a ton of stuff, I used it for Sporting clays a shotgun sport similar to 3D, someone stole it, LOL
> I'm racking my brain trying to remember the name of the company...


I am not carrying that much stuff with me....If it doesn't fit in my Angel field quiver it isn't going on the course.:wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

if you are shooting on steep slopes , and mntn sides, and the targets are set far apart... you don't want to carry anything that won't fit in your quiver ! target lanes could be 30-+ yards apart or more.... it all depends on the terrain. now, here in florida, our club lanes are 5 yrds apart, and flat and straight. rather boring, but helps on flat, straight shooting-form; so when you go to the hills or mountains, WHERE the learning curve all of a sudden opens-up WIDE !


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

itchyfinger said:


> Cool...you could check their marked yardage with the known tendancies of your own personal range finger. :tongue:


Yep...and if you have the right range finder you can also check and see how much to cut.:wink:

TCR1 saved our butts on the Billy Hill...no guessing at how much to cut


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> if you are shooting on steep slopes , and mntn sides, and the targets are set far apart... you don't want to carry anything that won't fit in your quiver ! target lanes could be 30-+ yards apart or more.... it all depends on the terrain. now, here in florida, our club lanes are 5 yrds apart, and flat and straight. rather boring, but helps on flat, straight shooting-form; so when you go to the hills or mountains, WHERE the learning curve all of a sudden opens-up WIDE !




Exactly.....I am not carrying anything around that doesn't fit in my quiver on a course like the one in Cumberland. :nono:


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I tell you what...a folding chair like BigGP's was the hot ticket in Darrington. I liked being able to sling everything over my shoulder instead of carrying it on my belt. Even in the moderate temps at Darrington I still consumed 2 quarts of water and a handful of power bars. I'd much rather carry that in a backpack or a chair.

As much as Field14 and others want to paint a pretty picture about 4 hour field rounds and no waiting at targets...I did not see this at Darrington. 5 1/2 to 6 hours was the norm and there was still a bit of sitting around at targets. Those chairs sure came in handy.


----------

